# Avere una vita pur stando in coppia



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

Pizzata di fine corso. Chat di gruppo, 40 iscritti, 1 solo aderente. Io
Incontro tra ex ciclisti: chat di gruppo a cui vengo iscritto, si programma uscita, 1 solo aderente. Io.
Cena tra genitori scuola: finché l'organizzavamo noi si faceva, quest'anno salta. Nessuno si è lamentato.
Potrei aggiungere tutte le volte che abbiamo avuto amiche e amici di mia figlia a casa, a cena, a dormire e tutte le volte che mia figlia non è andata a casa di altri.
Da single uscivo molto spesso. Sono uno che dorme poco e ama la vita sociale. Avevo diverse compagnie.
Poi con il matrimonio gli amici single sono cominciati a sparire, si sono fatti largo quelli di coppia, con la figlia le coppie con bambini.
Ora che ho molta voglia di uscire - e mi do da fare per contattare persone e "fare cose" e colleziono soprattutto tanti bla bla bla virtuali - il trend non si inverte.
Le amicizie restano perlopiù di coppia, le uscite da single sporadici eventi, il tempo lo occupo a fare corsi.
Sembra che quando le persone inizino a convivere, ad avere una famiglia o altro, il desiderio di vivere esperienze - soprattutto nuove - cali drasticamente.
Va beh, l'hinterland di Milano ha un calore umano che farebbe la gioia (!)  a Antonioni, però la sensazione che molte persone vivano una gioventù apparentemente vivace solo per riuscire ad accasarsi o a fare sesso, poi si accascino non appena sistemati, coadiuvati nel comfort da social, Netflix e divano (anche a 20 c'erano certi che già sembravano aspettassero la pensione) è abbastanza forte.
A me già la cosa comincia a puzzare quando vedi quelli che sui social postano l'uscita da soli la sera. Capisci che è l'unica in 6 mesi.
E spesso con i soliti amici dei tempi del liceo o peggio ancora quelli dell'oratorio.
Il tema cruciale di questa discussione quindi è: quanto è importante per voi che ogni elemento di una coppia continui a mantenere una vita individuale e farla evolvere?
Senza amanti, si intende, che quelli alla mia età sembra rappresentino l'unica divagazione alla coppia, per cui li darei per scontati.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Tu intendi una vita autonoma fuori dalla famiglia.

Credo che più o meno l’abbiano tutti. Ma non nella stessa misura e con le stesse modalità. 
Si esce sempre con uno scopo. Può essere quello di trovare partner, in una fase giovanile (o post separazione) come quello di approfondire delle conoscenze su un determinato campo, può essere la letteratura o uno sport. 
Però queste ultimi interessi possono non comprendere l’approfondimento della conoscenza delle persone che condividono l’interesse. 
Non per nulla sono stati creati un tempo i club e ora anche i gruppi di single che condividono esperienze proprio allo scopo di conoscere persone


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

Io credo che abbia influenza  anche il costo per uscire.
Una serata in pizzeria o al ristorante può costare ad una famiglia 60/70 euro, anche più a volte.
Magari una volta al mese ce la si fa, quando si assommano più uscite sotto Natale diventa difficile.
Avere una vita costa. 
Questo anche per ribadire perché quando si torna single capita che  i soldi contino anche di più rispetto a prima.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia influenza  anche il costo per uscire.
> Una serata in pizzeria o al ristorante può costare ad una famiglia 60/70 euro, anche più a volte.
> Magari una volta al mese ce la si fa, quando si assommano più uscite sotto Natale diventa difficile.
> Avere una vita costa.
> Questo anche per ribadire perché quando si torna single capita che  i soldi contino anche di più rispetto a prima.


Conosco persone che lo dicono esplicitamente.
O anche c’è chi è a dieta o vorrebbe crederlo


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2019)

"avere una vita"più che andare in pizzeria è coltivare interessi vari da soli o in coppia che sai la palestra, il corso di ballo, la mostra o l'attività di volontariato, sport vari , viaggi e di tutto di più.
in realtà le cene con i genitori della classe o degli ex alunni che siano mi hanno sempre fatto un po' tristezza e li ho quasi sempre evitati ...ma giuro che ho una vita.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia influenza  anche il costo per uscire.
> Una serata in pizzeria o al ristorante può costare ad una famiglia 60/70 euro, anche più a volte.
> Magari una volta al mese ce la si fa, quando si assommano più uscite sotto Natale diventa difficile.
> Avere una vita costa.
> Questo anche per ribadire perché quando si torna single capita che  i soldi contino anche di più rispetto a prima.


La vita di relazione costa; io quando mi separai dalla prima moglie, cominciai a frequentare club, locali, facendo anche nuove amicizie ,ma prevalentemente con un mio storico amico sempre stato single.
Le nuove compagnie funzionano, danno la possibilità di essere sempre impegnati in qualche iniziativa; ma alla fine si ricerca sempre un partner e, se non lo si trova nelle nuove amicizie , allora si frequentano più ambienti contemporaneamente. Ma tutto questo ha un costo economico non indifferente, naturalmente. 
Evidentemente se la "ricreazione" avviene all'interno della struttura familiare , forse avrà altre caratteristiche, (esempio se si cerca un'amante), ma richiede pur sempre un impegno economico, salvo che non si giochi a tombola coi fagioli nella sala parrocchiale. E tali impegni economici non sempre possono essere sopportati; ad esempio se nell'essere ritornati single si deve pensare a pagare un affitto e le bollette (io fortunatamente sapevo dove andare senza particolari spese). Ma questo vale per chi, anche in famiglia voglia per se un paio di uscite settimanali, ed in casa magari ha un figlio ancora adolescente ,ed il reddito familiare non sia elevato .
Il fatto di vedere pochi giovani in giro dipende dal condizionamento economico, ma anche dal cambiamento sociale degli ultimi quarant'anni; allora c'era più socializzazione di oggi,e non esistevano tutti gli intrattenimenti virtuali che conosciamo. 
Fatto salvo che in centro il sabato sera tutti i locali siano pieni, e che per trascorrervi un paio d'ore con due consumazioni partono quindici euro.
Quindi ,per tutti, oltre a trovare e disporre del tempo necessario per le uscite serali, il problema è la pecunia....Meglio vedere le serie su prime video 
P.s. dai cinesi la serata familiare della pizza  costa la metà di quello che dici (a meno di non avere quattro figli). Poi , se vado da Gennaro Esposito in una delle sue pizzerie, allora so già in partenza che oltre a spendere dovrò fare anche la coda! Perché c'è sempre una parte di società che dispone di un buon reddito e, fa bene a metterlo in circolo....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Certamente però ci sono anche attività a costo ridottissimo che possono far conoscere persone.
Una la fa Danny, gite naturalistiche, ma le fa in famiglia.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente però ci sono anche attività a costo ridottissimo che possono far conoscere persone.
> Una la fa Danny, gite naturalistiche, ma le fa in famiglia.


C'è da capire se conta la gita o la famiglia


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> C'è da capire se conta la gita o la famiglia


Il weekend sullr spiagge nudiste comporta solo l'esborso di benzina e autostrada, più qualcosa da mangiare in compagnia.
Ti diverti due giorni, ti sembra di essere in vacanza e resti nel bilancio.
È un divertimento di coppia, ovviamente.
Da solo non credo ci andrei.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il weekend sullr spiagge nudiste comporta solo l'esborso di benzina e autostrada, più qualcosa da mangiare in compagnia.
> Ti diverti due giorni, ti sembra di essere in vacanza e resti nel bilancio.
> È un divertimento di coppia, ovviamente.
> Da solo non credo ci andrei.


Ma i nudisti non hanno bisogno dell'albergo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il weekend sullr spiagge nudiste comporta solo l'esborso di benzina e autostrada, più qualcosa da mangiare in compagnia.
> Ti diverti due giorni, ti sembra di essere in vacanza e resti nel bilancio.
> È un divertimento di coppia, ovviamente.
> Da solo non credo ci andrei.


neanche la spesa del costume di moda. Tutto molto easy


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> neanche la spesa del costume di moda. Tutto molto easy


Si ma a parte il costume mi spieghi il risparmio sul resto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pizzata di fine corso. Chat di gruppo, 40 iscritti, 1 solo aderente. Io
> Incontro tra ex ciclisti: chat di gruppo a cui vengo iscritto, si programma uscita, 1 solo aderente. Io.
> Cena tra genitori scuola: finché l'organizzavamo noi si faceva, quest'anno salta. Nessuno si è lamentato.
> Potrei aggiungere tutte le volte che abbiamo avuto amiche e amici di mia figlia a casa, a cena, a dormire e tutte le volte che mia figlia non è andata a casa di altri.
> ...


si sarebbe giusto.  bisognerebbe mantenere e coltivare le amicizie.
Purtroppo spesso si viene soffocati da altri impegni e quando si cerca di riattivare il meccanismo si scopre di avere conoscenze occasionali ai quali non frega niente di passare una serata in nostra compagnia.
Le tue chat sono il tipico scempio.
A me piace avere nuove amicizie e coltivarle, ma mi rendo spesso conto quanto le persone siano selettive e non intendono portare nuovi amici nei gruppi se non per pura curiosità.
Quindi le vecchie conoscenze rimangono sempre le migliori


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma a parte il costume mi spieghi il risparmio sul resto?


dormono sotto le stelle


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dormono sotto le stelle


E sperano che il meteo ci pigli


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E sperano che il meteo ci pigli


dove lo pigliano .....il meteo?


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dove lo pigliano .....il meteo?


Noooo....ferma lì.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il weekend sullr spiagge nudiste comporta solo l'esborso di benzina e autostrada, più qualcosa da mangiare in compagnia.
> Ti diverti due giorni, ti sembra di essere in vacanza e resti nel bilancio.
> È un divertimento di coppia, ovviamente.
> Da solo non credo ci andrei.


Ti prendono per un maniaco


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2019)

oh, sarà che ho cene di lavoro, eventi, politicherie e simili mediamente 20 giorni al mese, ma quando becco gli amici veri si griglia la domenica a pranzo. O si va in barca a vela. A capodanno settimana bianca tutti padri single coi figli al seguito in hotel. Pagato noi tutti insieme due animatrici per tenere la pargolanza, 150 euro a testa in più _e sei nel burro tutta la vacanza_ (cit.). Vacanza organizzata da agenzia viaggi cliente mia, indipercui ci esco aggratise :lol:


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pizzata di fine corso. Chat di gruppo, 40 iscritti, 1 solo aderente. Io
> Incontro tra ex ciclisti: chat di gruppo a cui vengo iscritto, si programma uscita, 1 solo aderente. Io.
> Cena tra genitori scuola: finché l'organizzavamo noi si faceva, quest'anno salta. Nessuno si è lamentato.
> Potrei aggiungere tutte le volte che abbiamo avuto amiche e amici di mia figlia a casa, a cena, a dormire e tutte le volte che mia figlia non è andata a casa di altri.
> ...


Io ho tantissimi interessi, partita con amici, corso teatro e fotografia, ma uscire da solo con amici proprio non mi piace. Soddisfo la mia individualità senza uscite. Idem mia moglie, quando ha avuto voglia di uscire sola sempre fatto, anche ora, ma lo fasai raramente e quasi controvoglia, per dovere verso determinate situazioni o persone. Negli anni del tradimento ben diversa, quasi ogni sera fuori, completamente assorbita dal mondo esterno, lontana da me e bambine. Ora ha tanti interessi, sport ecc ma la sera e i wd siamo sempre insieme e con piacere.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il weekend sullr spiagge nudiste comporta solo l'esborso di benzina e autostrada, più qualcosa da mangiare in compagnia.
> Ti diverti due giorni, ti sembra di essere in vacanza e resti nel bilancio.
> È un divertimento di coppia, ovviamente.
> Da solo non credo ci andrei.


E dove dormite ?


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Quando ero in coppia non uscivo spessissimo per i fatti miei, ma tendenzialmente finché siamo stati in due non c'erano grandi problemi. Il più delle volte di sera le uscite erano in coppia, ma ad ogni buon conto in linea generale i problemi non erano le sortite in sé, ne' gli hobby o gli interessi, o l'aperitivo. Era che tutto questo non doveva mai confliggere con gli impegni che magari pigliava per entrambi, senza manco dirmelo. Quello si. E allora capitava che mi fossi organizzata un sabato pomeriggio con l'amica, e di litigare in conseguenza. La roba più indicativa, per me, non era tanto come fare per avere spazi"fuori" dalla coppia (questo caso mai e' diventato il problema del  "dopo" figlio, quando allora mi accorsi di quanto fosse difficile anche uscire per un caffè con l'amica sotto casa stante il fatto che lui non c'era MAI... ma è un capitolo a parte della storia).
Il problema, dicevo, prima era la  "considerazione" del mio tempo stesso. Non confligge? No problem. Confligge? Beh... Cosa vuoi che sia rimandare il pranzo con l'amica... E mai l'inverso, perché il suo tempo era intoccabile, le sue cose sempre più importanti... E io una matta a non capirlo. Tutto questo, benché talvolta glielo facessi notare  (e puntualmente si litigava) era "codificato" all'interno della nostra relazione. Epici gli strascichi delle litigate delle volte in cui ho lasciato che a "prevalere" fossero gli impegni individuali, ma roba proprio da farti dire  "quanto mai l'ho fatto".


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> oh, sarà che ho cene di lavoro, eventi, politicherie e simili mediamente 20 giorni al mese, ma quando becco gli amici veri si griglia la domenica a pranzo. O si va in barca a vela. A capodanno settimana bianca tutti padri single coi figli al seguito in hotel. Pagato noi tutti insieme due animatrici per tenere la pargolanza, 150 euro a testa in più _e sei nel burro tutta la vacanza_ (cit.). Vacanza organizzata da agenzia viaggi cliente mia, indipercui ci esco aggratise :lol:


Cavallino Bianco di Ortisei ottimo per gestire i bambini ed i ragazzi.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia influenza  anche il costo per uscire.
> Una serata in pizzeria o al ristorante può costare ad una famiglia 60/70 euro, anche più a volte.
> Magari una volta al mese ce la si fa, quando si assommano più uscite sotto Natale diventa difficile.
> Avere una vita costa.
> Questo anche per ribadire perché quando si torna single capita che  i soldi contino anche di più rispetto a prima.


Il costo delle uscite è un fattore predominante; sono poche le cose che si fanno a costo zero. Purtroppo. Poi è una scelta individuale come ognuno gestisce le sue entrate ed uscite. Chi abita in affitto in 4 in un bilocale ma non rinuncia al ristorante 1-2-3 volte alla settimana e chi ha casa di un milione e mangia fuori una volta all’anno. Sono scelte.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma i nudisti non hanno bisogno dell'albergo?


Un'ora - un'ora e mezza di auto e sei in loco.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma a parte il costume mi spieghi il risparmio sul resto?


Ti basta un bosco, una spiaggia, un fiume, gli amici.
Non necessiti di un ristorante, di un Parco Avventure, di un cinema, teatro, piscina, scivoli, Gardaland, Mirabilandia, Outlet della moda, merenguito, merendero, aperitivo, baita del cazzo dove mangiare dopo mezz'ora di camminata, discoteca, balera, dancing, nightclub, osteria, agriturismo, Booking.com, weekend ad Alassio, mi compri questo, mi compri quest'altro, che palle tutti in coda, non ci torno più, uffa sempre nello stesso posto, ingresso ombrellone sdraio cabina e poi piove e poi...


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ti prendono per un maniaco


No, hai voglia, in certe spiagge è pieno di single. Uomini.
Ma se fossi single non farei il nudista, andrei dove ci sono donne single.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2019)

Amante a parte, la mia vita sociale è stata assorbita completamente dal lavoro ed io ho fatto nulla per oppormi, soprattutto perché mi piace quello che faccio e sai bene che quando il tuo lavoro coincide con la tua passione, non hai limiti di orario.
In orario non lavorativo, avere 4 figli, un cane è un gatto, mi lascia pochissimo tempo da dedicare a me stesso.
Saltuariamente in settimana, riesco a ritagliarmi dei giorni per andare a farmi un giro in moto, passione che non ho perso.
PEr giunta uno dei 4, oltre a studiare fa un sport agonistico ed è da un paio d'anni in Nazionale, quindi spesso lo seguo nelle sue trasferte.
Gli amici della gioventù li ho persi tutti, se esco la sera per andare al cinema, o saltuariamente a ballare liscio, di cui sono stato insegnante per tanti anni, lo faccio con mia moglie.
ALtro non ho e non ho nemmeno netflix.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti basta un bosco, una spiaggia, un fiume, gli amici.
> Non necessiti di un ristorante, di un Parco Avventure, di un cinema, teatro, piscina, scivoli, Gardaland, Mirabilandia, Outlet della moda, merenguito, merendero, aperitivo, baita del cazzo dove mangiare dopo mezz'ora di camminata, discoteca, balera, dancing, nightclub, osteria, agriturismo, Booking.com, weekend ad Alassio, mi compri questo, mi compri quest'altro, che palle tutti in coda, non ci torno più, uffa sempre nello stesso posto, ingresso ombrellone sdraio cabina e poi piove e poi...


Eri tu che parlavi di due giorni... 
Non è vero che non costa un cazzo, comunque. E' che all'interno dei limiti delle proprie possibilità si sceglie come spenderli. Poi e' questione di gusti. Io piuttosto che farmi un mese di mare a panini e scarpinando chilometri per trovare da stendere l'asciugamano, magari dopo trasferta dall'entroterra, faccio due settimane comoda. Ma ho sempre distinto la vacanza dal viaggio.
Per le gite fuori porta di un giorno e' sicuramente più facile essere spartani, anche se in quei casi (se sono con figlio al seguito) una base di appoggio che sia casa di amici oppure baita "del cazzo"  sinceramente non mi schifa . Mentre se sono a  "fare l'escursione", faccio l'escursione.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eri tu che parlavi di due giorni...
> Non è vero che non costa un cazzo, comunque. E' che all'interno dei limiti delle proprie possibilità si sceglie come spenderli. Poi e' questione di gusti. Io piuttosto che farmi un mese di mare a panini e scarpinando chilometri per trovare da stendere l'asciugamano, magari dopo trasferta dall'entroterra, faccio due settimane comoda. Ma ho sempre distinto la vacanza dal viaggio.
> Per le gite fuori porta di un giorno e' sicuramente più facile essere spartani, anche se in quei casi (se sono con figlio al seguito) una base di appoggio che sia casa di amici oppure baita "del cazzo"  sinceramente non mi schifa . Mentre se sono a  "fare l'escursione", faccio l'escursione.


Oggi è in voga l'escursione più magnata, in cui quest'ultima assorbe la parte predominante della giornata.
Dei miei amici mi hanno invitato, ho sempre nicchiato. Mi frega zero di andare in montagna per rinchiudermi in un finto ristorante tipico.
In montagna si va per camminare... e godere della natura. Per me.
I weekend sui fiumi costano la benzina necessaria per raggiungere i posti. Se fai sabato e domenica da marzo a ottobre, il costo è comunque contenuto - e stai con amici, ti diverti, ti rilassi, stai all'aria aperta, prendi il sole. Piacciono a entrambi, direi... perfetto.
Mia figlia è cresciuta così, tuffandosi nei fiumi e giocando con fango e sabbia, tra greggi di pecore e mandrie di mucche.
Ora, adolescente, si è impigrita e preferisce stare con i coetanei. ma l'imprinting di 11 anni di vita così le rimarrà ed emergerà da adulta.
Lei è legata di più al camping dove andiamo un mese d'estate, dove ha comunque tanti amici. 
Le settimane comode ce le facciamo a Natale. Capitali europee, in genere. Anche quest'anno.
Comode per modo di dire. Con me si scarpina tutto il giorno.
L'unica volta che mi sono stancato e ho dato forfait è stato quando mia figlia ha voluto visitare il Louvre e si è lamentata che volevamo saltare il padiglione di arte africana. Almeno quello, speravo di poterlo aggirare.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi è in voga l'escursione più magnata, in cui quest'ultima assorbe la parte predominante della giornata.
> Dei miei amici mi hanno invitato, ho sempre nicchiato. Mi frega zero di andare in montagna per rinchiudermi in un finto ristorante tipico.
> In montagna si va per camminare... e godere della natura. Per me.
> I weekend sui fiumi costano la benzina necessaria per raggiungere i posti. Se fai sabato e domenica da marzo a ottobre, il costo è comunque contenuto - e stai con amici, ti diverti, ti rilassi, stai all'aria aperta, prendi il sole. Piacciono a entrambi, direi... perfetto.
> ...


Da ottobre a marzo a sguazzare nei fiumi, più che altro non mi verrebbe voglia  
No. Se devo pensare a un w.e.  figata per me penso a una bella spa. Condivido  invece la non opportunità di ingozzarmi nel mezzo di una escursione, o di una sciata. Ho sperimentato cosa significa  "scendere" con una polentata farcita sullo stomaco, e a mai più  , che già sono scarsa di mio!


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da ottobre a marzo a sguazzare nei fiumi, più che altro non mi verrebbe voglia
> No. Se devo pensare a un w.e.  figata per me penso* a una bella spa*. Condivido  invece la non opportunità di ingozzarmi nel mezzo di una escursione, o di una sciata. Ho sperimentato cosa significa  "scendere" con una polentata farcita sullo stomaco, e a mai più  , che già sono scarsa di mio!











						Completamente nudi  - Recensioni su Acquarena, Bressanone - Tripadvisor
					

Acquarena: Completamente nudi  - Guarda 749 recensioni imparziali, 60 foto di viaggiatori, e fantastiche offerte per Bressanone, Italia su Tripadvisor.




					www.tripadvisor.it
				









						Leukerbad-Therme - Home
					






					www.leukerbad-therme.ch


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Completamente nudi  - Recensioni su Acquarena, Bressanone - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> Acquarena: Completamente nudi  - Guarda 749 recensioni imparziali, 60 foto di viaggiatori, e fantastiche offerte per Bressanone, Italia su Tripadvisor.
> ...


Si, capisco anche tutte le menate sui costumi tossici dopo una certa temperatura, ma in piscina, idromassaggio & co se c'è altra gente scelgo un posto dove tenermi il costume. Decisamente molto più a mio agio, poi non ho problemi se altri stanno nudi, nel senso che frega proprio niente.


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Completamente nudi  - Recensioni su Acquarena, Bressanone - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> Acquarena: Completamente nudi  - Guarda 749 recensioni imparziali, 60 foto di viaggiatori, e fantastiche offerte per Bressanone, Italia su Tripadvisor.
> ...


Non capisco. Non è un posto per nudisti, nelle piscine il costume c’è. Per quello che riguarda lo SPA in quasi tutti i posti il costume è vietato.  
L’accesso dei bambini nello SPA non so, è anche una questione di sicurezza. Ci sono pochissime  SPA che concedono l’accesso ai bambini e da quello che so la temperatura nelle saune è più bassa e comunque vanno accompagnati dai grandi. Poi certo, nelle SPA c’è chi è esibizionista ed ostenta il nudo e c’è chi va senza ostentare.
Comunque mai stata in questi 2 posti.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco. Non è un posto per nudisti, nelle piscine il costume c’è. Per quello che riguarda lo SPA in quasi tutti i posti il costume è vietato.
> L’accesso dei bambini nello SPA non so, è anche una questione di sicurezza. Ci sono pochissime  SPA che concedono l’accesso ai bambini e da quello che so la temperatura nelle saune è più bassa e comunque vanno accompagnati dai grandi. Poi certo, nelle SPA c’è chi è esibizionista ed ostenta il nudo e c’è chi va senza ostentare.
> Comunque mai stata in questi 2 posti.


In Italia nelle saune in quasi tutti i posti vige l'obbligo del costume. Privè a parte.
Oltralpe è diverso.
Quelli che offrono una Spa _non all'italiana_, diciamo, lo dichiarano apertamente come fosse una cosa "strana".


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In Italia nelle saune in quasi tutti i posti vige l'obbligo del costume. Privè a parte.
> Oltralpe è diverso.
> Quelli che offrono una Spa _non all'italiana_, diciamo, lo dichiarano apertamente come fosse una cosa "strana".


Ah


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco. Non è un posto per nudisti, nelle piscine il costume c’è. Per quello che riguarda lo SPA in quasi tutti i posti il costume è vietato.
> L’accesso dei bambini nello SPA non so, è anche una questione di sicurezza. Ci sono pochissime  SPA che concedono l’accesso ai bambini e da quello che so la temperatura nelle saune è più bassa e comunque vanno accompagnati dai grandi. Poi certo, nelle SPA c’è chi è esibizionista ed ostenta il nudo e c’è chi va senza ostentare.
> Comunque mai stata in questi 2 posti.


Eviterei di portare mio figlio in sauna, ma data l'età e gli interessi al limite scelgo un agriturismo con passeggiate, giochi, animali e magari piscina coperta. Ma la spa (peraltro non amo il troppo caldo, per cui di sauna e bagno turco frega nulla) con massaggi, idromassaggi, talassoterapia, palestra e via dicendo la scelgo per me in un ritaglio di tempo.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah


Ho una sauna vicino a me, ma è un luogo di scambisti.
Sono andato in alcune Spa all'italiana, ma, a parte la confusione di ragazzetti e compagnie, l'obbligo del costume ovunque mi fa passare la voglia.
Il massimo sono quelle che fanno la sauna con il costume intero con i ferretti che poi le ustiona.
Non ne capisco il senso, però è anche vero che se non ci fosse quest'obbligo non ci andrebbe nessuno.
E' come il perizoma di carta che danno le estetiste alle donne che si fanno fare la depilazione integrale inguinale o il guanto di plastica per prendere le verdure all'Esselunga, che hai stropicciato per indossare, magari salivandoci sopra per indossarlo.
Comunque nella vita ho visto anche baristi leccarsi le dita per staccare le fette di prosciutto, come fossero pagine del libro.
Forma, nelle nostra abitudini, più che sostanza.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho una sauna vicino a me, ma è un luogo di scambisti.
> Sono andato in alcune Spa all'italiana, ma, a parte la confusione di ragazzetti e compagnie, l'obbligo del costume ovunque mi fa passare la voglia.
> Il massimo sono quelle che fanno la sauna con il costume intero con i ferretti che poi le ustiona.
> Non ne capisco il senso, però è anche vero che se non ci fosse quest'obbligo non ci andrebbe nessuno.
> ...


Vabbè ma non capisco. Francamente in una piscina promiscua nuda non ho voglia di starci. L'unica volta in cui sono stata in una spa senza veli, era riservata a me e all'ex (il posto riservato e relativamente poco capiente in punto ospiti lo consentiva...). Evito i posti in cui il nudo e' obbligo. Ora, credo basti vedere come pensa  (per sé) la maggioranza per stabilire quale sia la norma.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non capisco. Francamente in una piscina promiscua nuda non ho voglia di starci. L'unica volta in cui sono stata in una spa senza veli, era riservata a me e all'ex (il posto riservato e relativamente poco capiente in punto ospiti lo consentiva...). Evito i posti in cui il nudo e' obbligo. Ora, credo basti vedere come pensa  (per sé) la maggioranza per stabilire quale sia la norma.


La norma in realtà sarebbe quella delle origini - e qui andiamo anche agli antichi romani - dove si va in sauna e bagno turco nudi e separati per sesso.
Oltralpe si va nudi ma poiché hanno un concetto del pudore differenziato a seconda delle necessità le sauna sono miste.
Da noi le esigenze commerciali hanno proposto negli ultimi anni delle saune un po' diverse da quelle tradizionali.
Da ragazzo andavo in palestra in centro a Milano e ogni spogliatoio aveva la sua sauna, dove si stava logicamente nudi, divisi per genere.
Roba per sportivi, nulla di più, ma d'inverno aveva il suo perché.
Oggi fare la spa è diventata una roba da coppiette e compagnie, dove fai percorsi biosailcazzocosa, ti servono tisane e hai coccolosi percorsi relax su petali di rosa e sassi biodinamicienergicizzantiantiverruche.
Ma poiché siamo comunque intrinsecamente dei grandi maiali, abbiamo differenziato il concetto e reso la sauna senza costume europea quella dove hai il piano di sopra dove puoi trombare, ovviamente rianimandoti con  la bottiglia di spumante omaggio per chi ha comprato l'ingresso su Groupon.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti basta un bosco, una spiaggia, un fiume, gli amici.
> Non necessiti di un ristorante, di un Parco Avventure, di un cinema, teatro, piscina, scivoli, Gardaland, Mirabilandia, Outlet della moda, merenguito, merendero, aperitivo, baita del cazzo dove mangiare dopo mezz'ora di camminata, discoteca, balera, dancing, nightclub, osteria, agriturismo, Booking.com, weekend ad Alassio, mi compri questo, mi compri quest'altro, che palle tutti in coda, non ci torno più, uffa sempre nello stesso posto, ingresso ombrellone sdraio cabina e poi piove e poi...


Vale anche se sei vestito eh


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La norma in realtà sarebbe quella delle origini - e qui andiamo anche agli antichi romani - dove si va in sauna e bagno turco nudi e separati per sesso.
> Oltralpe si va nudi ma poiché hanno un concetto del pudore differenziato a seconda delle necessità le sauna sono miste.
> Da noi le esigenze commerciali hanno proposto negli ultimi anni delle saune un po' diverse da quelle tradizionali.
> Da ragazzo andavo in palestra in centro a Milano e ogni spogliatoio aveva la sua sauna, dove si stava logicamente nudi, divisi per genere.
> ...


A te non piace, e' un altro discorso.
A me una bella tisana servita dopo una giornata di benessere  (sto parlando di un paio di giorni all'anno) schifo non fa.
Ribadisco il resto: a me quelli che in spa vogliono stare nudi non infastidiscono. Io scelgo posti in cui non sono messa nelle condizioni di levarmi il costume per così dire in piazza, fermo restando che se mi faccio un bel massaggio ai fanghi escludo di farlo nella hall della struttura. Sono gusti.


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cavallino Bianco di Ortisei ottimo per gestire i bambini ed i ragazzi.


In effetti è fantastico.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non capisco. Francamente in una piscina promiscua nuda non ho voglia di starci. L'unica volta in cui sono stata in una spa senza veli, era riservata a me e all'ex (il posto riservato e relativamente poco capiente in punto ospiti lo consentiva...). Evito i posti in cui il nudo e' obbligo. Ora, credo basti vedere come pensa  (per sé) la maggioranza per stabilire quale sia la norma.


Io sono dieci anni che ogni volta che vado a casa di mia sorella lascio un pelo di cazzo nello spazzolino da denti di mio cognato. Il pericolo è sempre in agguato...


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sono dieci anni che ogni volta che vado a casa di mia sorella lascio un pelo di cazzo nello spazzolino da denti di mio cognato. Il pericolo è sempre in agguato...


Pistola


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pistola


Chissà perché quando racconto questa cosa tutti pensano che scherzo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chissà perché quando racconto questa cosa tutti pensano che scherzo.


Nono, al contrario... Volevo chiederti cosa ci facevi con lo spazzolino da denti ma ho evitato


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono, al contrario... Volevo chiederti cosa ci facevi con lo spazzolino da denti ma ho evitato


Nulla. Mai. Se é asciutto e lo trova bagnato si insospettisce e controlla.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nulla. Mai. Se é asciutto e lo trova bagnato si insospettisce e controlla.


... Mentre il pelo...


----------



## abebe (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Mentre il pelo...


... e penserà che gli era rimasto tra i denti dopo che l'aveva leccata a sua moglie! (sperando che lei non si depili totalmente, cosa peraltro rara di questi tempi!)


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Amante a parte, la mia vita sociale è stata assorbita completamente dal lavoro ed io ho fatto nulla per oppormi, soprattutto perché mi piace quello che faccio e sai bene che quando il tuo lavoro coincide con la tua passione, non hai limiti di orario.
> In orario non lavorativo, avere 4 figli, un cane è un gatto, mi lascia pochissimo tempo da dedicare a me stesso.
> Saltuariamente in settimana, riesco a ritagliarmi dei giorni per andare a farmi un giro in moto, passione che non ho perso.
> PEr giunta uno dei 4, oltre a studiare fa un sport agonistico ed è da un paio d'anni in Nazionale, quindi spesso lo seguo nelle sue trasferte.
> ...


Hai dimenticato l'hobbistica con la donna del comodino


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque abbiamo capito che @Arcistufo ha un cognato simpaticissimo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato l'hobbistica con la donna del comodino


Se leggessi bene e dall'inizio, vedresti che ho dimenticato esattamente nulla.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> ... e penserà che gli era rimasto tra i denti dopo che l'aveva leccata a sua moglie! (sperando che lei non si depili totalmente, cosa peraltro rara di questi tempi!)


Mi sa che il pelo gli ricorda che deve fare più attenzione lui...


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se leggessi bene e dall'inizio, vedresti che ho dimenticato esattamente nulla.


Hai ragione, ultimamente sono molto distratta.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Mentre il pelo...


Gli rimane in gola e non se ne spiega la provenienza, d'altronde chi potrebbe mai pensare il fratello della moglie più grande, avvocato e serissimo con cui si stanno Cordialmente indifferenti da sempre potrebbe mai darsi a scherzi così di bassa lega?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo capito che @Arcistufo ha un cognato simpaticissimo


Ma no poverino, tanto non penso che per la mia adorata sorellina mi sarebbe mai andato bene nessuno. Lei sicuramente meritava di più. Poi purtroppo ha scelto in base alle proprie insicurezze, cosa che capita spesso, purtroppo


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gli rimane in gola e non se ne spiega la provenienza, d'altronde chi potrebbe mai pensare il fratello della moglie più grande, avvocato e serissimo con cui si stanno Cordialmente indifferenti da sempre potrebbe mai darsi a scherzi così di bassa lega?


Non ti vorrei ospite a casa mia, comunque.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ti vorrei ospite a casa mia, comunque.


Capisci perché senza forum non si può stare? Io ste cose le posso raccontare solo qui. Se escono fuori nei miei giri prima o poi si viene a sapere.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capisci perché senza forum non si può stare? Io ste cose le posso raccontare solo qui. Se escono fuori nei miei giri prima o poi si viene a sapere.


Comunque in generale farò più attenzione anche al lavandino e alle piante.


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no poverino, tanto non penso che per la mia adorata sorellina mi sarebbe mai andato bene nessuno. Lei sicuramente meritava di più. Poi purtroppo ha scelto in base alle proprie insicurezze, cosa che capita spesso, purtroppo


Vero, capita spesso.
Se dovessi scegliere un uomo in base alle mie sicurezze, sarei single


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque in generale farò più attenzione anche al lavandino e alle piante.


Io non faccio la pipì nelle piante. Nel lavandino vedrai che la farà anche tuo figlio, a meno che non sia nano.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Vero, capita spesso.
> Se dovessi scegliere un uomo in base alle mie sicurezze, sarei single


 Spero tu non abbia scelto uomo usando come principale criterio di valutazione il fatto che non desse fastidio alle tue idiosincrasie.


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spero tu non abbia scelto uomo usando come principale criterio di valutazione il fatto che non desse fastidio alle tue idiosincrasie.


Questo no. Ho ascoltato principalmente il maledetto cuore.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo no. Ho ascoltato principalmente il maledetto cuore.


Fiuuuu! Menomale che io ragiono col cazzo


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fiuuuu! Menomale che io ragiono col cazzo


Ahahhahah fai benissimo. Pensa se avessi scelto a cazzo. Farò meno attenzione prossimamente.


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non faccio la pipì nelle piante. Nel lavandino vedrai che la farà anche tuo figlio, a meno che non sia nano.


beccassi un eventuale figlio a pisciarmi sulle piante di limone lo diseredo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ultimamente sono molto distratta.


Sei stanca o namorata?


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sei stanca o namorata?


Troppo lavoro


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> beccassi un eventuale figlio a pisciarmi sulle piante di limone lo diseredo


Naaah... lo guardi e ti fai una risata. Fidati.


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> beccassi un eventuale figlio a pisciarmi sulle piante di limone lo diseredo


Il mio una volta ha nascosto la bonga nella mia macchina.....


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Il mio una volta ha nascosto la bonga nella mia macchina.....


Cos'è la bonga?


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cos'è la bonga?











						Bong - Wikipedia
					






					it.m.wikipedia.org
				



Però almeno era di vetro....


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Bong - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, occhei, grazie!


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaah... lo guardi e ti fai una risata. Fidati.


mi fido ma lo meno lo stesso


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi fido ma lo meno lo stesso


Ma tu non sei quello buono?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi fido ma lo meno lo stesso


Ma va. Te ne fa talmente tanta prima in giro ovunque che nel momento in cui ti piscia sui limoni ti pare una finezza


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello buono?


certo,ma i limoni non si irrorano così


----------

